# Ducati Monster PC



## palmparkour (Mar 5, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU : Intel Core I7-3770sMB : Biostar TZ77XE4VGA : Gigabyte GTX 970 Extreme PSU : Cougar CMX 700w


----------



## KevSmeg (Mar 10, 2017)

What a beast. Some excellent work there


----------



## drNesh (Mar 10, 2017)

I would just put front fans in pull config, it would be more automotive that way.


----------



## drNesh (Mar 26, 2017)

4/10? Really? I maybe do not like the design but from craftsmanship stand its damn good.


----------



## YaDoneSon (Mar 30, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I voted 4/10 because:
> 
> Just doesn't excite me. Did you build that case?



That's the most obscenely dumb vote i've ever seen, lol. This build is phenomenal


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2017)

YaDoneSon said:


> That's the most obscenely dumb vote i've ever seen, lol. This build is phenomenal



It's called an opinion and it was asked for, unlike your response

But I tell you what. If the builder answers my question about the mod I will consider changing my vote. Did he buy the case or build it from scratch. Be cause they didn't fill out the "mods preformed"  statement


----------



## palmparkour (Apr 9, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I voted 4/10 because:
> 
> Just doesn't excite me. Did you build that case?



Yes,I build that.


----------



## Jim Niki (May 3, 2017)

Very very inspirational! You sir are a master craftsman! Well done!

10 out of 7


----------

